# New Native Intrument K2 scripts preview



## Thonex (Apr 27, 2006)

Here is a preview link to some of their new scripts:

http://www.nativeinstruments.de/index.p ... scripts_us

They look pretty cool... they are mostly geared towards pop and electronic music (I suppose) but I like some of the interfaces they use... some cool ideas there.

Anyway... thought you may want to know.

Cheers,

T


----------



## kotori (Apr 27, 2006)

Interesting. Thanks for the link Thonex!

Seeing these new screenshots I find it strange the NI still has not implemented a note UI control. 
I mean displaying note numbers to the end-user isn't too user-friendly... :evil:

I have thought about writing a CC-remapper but it seems NI did it before me.

_Edit:
I find the Chord Splitter a bit strange. In order to split a chord one would need to use some kind of delay, right? But it isn't possible to specify any..._


----------



## Thonex (Apr 27, 2006)

kotori @ Thu Apr 27 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the link Thonex!
> 
> Seeing these new screenshots I find it strange the NI still has not implemented a note UI control.
> I mean displaying note numbers to the end-user isn't too user-friendly... :evil:
> ...



I agree 100% with your note UI comment... THat should not be too hard to implement n their code... no?

With regards to the Chord Splitter.... it may not need any kind of delay... it probably looks to see if notes are overlapping and assigns them to different groups depending on (maybe) range and polyphony. My guess.

T


----------



## Rich Pell (Apr 27, 2006)

Its a shame NI doesnt share these with K2 owners.. you_ have_ to buy "Kontakt experience" to get these new scripts... greedy marketing id say...Rich


----------



## kotori (Apr 27, 2006)

Thonex @ Thu Apr 27 said:


> I agree 100% with your note UI comment... THat should be too hard to implement n their code... no?
> 
> With regards to the Chord Splitter.... it may not need any kind of delay... it probably looks to see if notes are overlapping and assigns them to different groups depending on (maybe) range and polyphony. My guess.
> 
> T



I think I've seen such a UI control in the non-scripting part of Kontakt, but I can't remember where at the moment. 

Regarding the Chord Splitter, say that the two notes C3 and G3 arrive with 10 ms in between. Now, if G3 arrives first how is the script going to know that this is the highest note? To do that wouldn't it have to wait for some amount of time to see what other notes are played before making a decision?
As I see it the script would either have to wait or guess using some probabilistic approach, but then with the risk of making mistakes.

Nils


----------



## Thonex (Apr 27, 2006)

kotori @ Thu Apr 27 said:


> Regarding the Chord Splitter, say that the two notes C3 and G3 arrive with 10 ms in between. Now, if G3 arrives first how is the script going to know that this is the highest note? To do that wouldn't it have to wait for some amount of time to see what other notes are played before making a decision?



Ahhh... yes... I see.

hmmmm... it would be nice to see how they do it.

A lot of those scripts are sort of useless to me because I would do that in Nuendo/Cubase... giving me much more flexibility. Like their Drum style sequencer and whatnot... a nice idea... but I'm not sure how useful it would be.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Nils,



kotori @ Thu Apr 27 said:


> Thonex @ Thu Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree 100% with your note UI comment... THat should be too hard to implement n their code... no?
> ...


What do you want to bet they just picked a value they thought was reasonable and hard coded it?

Bob


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 27, 2006)

kotori @ Thu Apr 27 said:


> Thonex @ Thu Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree 100% with your note UI comment... THat should be too hard to implement n their code... no?
> ...


Why not just: if $EVENT_NOTE - previous_note > 0


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

Hans Adamson @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> kotori @ Thu Apr 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the Chord Splitter, say that the two notes C3 and G3 arrive with 10 ms in between. Now, if G3 arrives first how is the script going to know that this is the highest note?
> ...



Yes, but that only works for the second or third note where you have something to compare it with. As I said the notes of a chord never arrive exactly at the same time, and at the time the _first_ note arrives you cannot know its relation to the other notes. That is, if you don't delay the playing of the first note to let the other notes catch up so that you can determine their relationship. But there has to be some limit to how long this delay can be (in the cases where a single note is played there'll be no later notes, so we must stop waiting at some point and begin playback).

Probably Bob is right here and this delay has been hardcoded in the script. That was what I reacted on since different keyboard players probably want different delays depending on how good they are at playing chord notes together.

Nils


----------



## Hans Adamson (Apr 28, 2006)

kotori @ Thu Apr 27 said:


> Hans Adamson @ Fri Apr 28 said:
> 
> 
> > kotori @ Thu Apr 27 said:
> ...



Yes there has to be a delay, for it to work in real-time. But it should be easier to accomplish in off-line rendering.


----------



## kotori (Apr 28, 2006)

Hans Adamson @ Fri Apr 28 said:


> Yes there has to be a delay, for it to work in real-time. But it should be easier to accomplish in off-line rendering.


Yes, in principle. However, scripts have no way of peeking ahead so it's not possible in practice. Looking ahead in time is an interesting concept by the way. Some like it because one can do smart things (synful seems to do it this way), others dislike it because it makes it hard to the musician to predict articulation choices. So it's a matter of AI assistance vs. predictability.

Cheers,
Nils


----------

